# Obama's Wedding Ring



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

*.....*

.....


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Well I knew for sometime he was muslim from the time he started changing things in school such as the no more pledge allegiance to the Flag.

He is Muslim. On top of that he has been telling the big dog in Israel, DONT WORRY we have your back, Israel wants to attack Iran because they have vowed to eliminate Isreal from the face of the earth, and it would only take them 11 days thats from the General of their military. They also say that Israel needs americas permission to do so. Than Iran has gone as far as saying That "We know the U.S. will either start the battle or join the battle at sometime. So we have already dug MASS GRAVES for U.S. Soldiers!!" (Video attached 



 ) UNREAL!!

So know that SHTF over there and getting close (Lets not forget Obfullofit said that "There is no way the U.S. will let Iran have Nuclear weapons) to all out war. Obama is making day light between the U.S. and Isreal? Its not hard to Imagine that he wants Israel destroyed right a long with the rest of them. They have all been fighting over the dome of the rock for years (jews, Christains, and Muslims because its holy to all of them.) So why not let Israel think we have their back than Bail on them So Iran takes them out?

Whats next Sharias Law in America?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seriously, are you surprised?

_Obamanation_ came out before the election that put Obama in office. Those who read that book knew exactly what we would get.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I just wanna throw this out there before people come at me for my stance on this: I am not an Obama voter. I did not vote for him in the last election and I will not be voting for him in this election. I am a gun-toting Libertarian who has no problem with Mormons, Muslims, and Christians, unless you fall into the extremist end of the spectrum and wanna blow things up or turn my country into a theocracy.

Honestly, I find some of these Obama conspiracy theories to be racially motivated and one of the more embarrassing things to come out of the Conservative side of the table. Liberals could just as easily construct conspiracy theories about Mitt Romney, his liberal roots, his polygamist grandfather, the fact that he's taken an oath to protect the LDS church before the American Constitution.

What if Mitt Romney is trying to take over the world with his magical Mormon underwear?!!?!?!?!?!

snopes.com: Obama's Wedding Ring

I like the conclusion Snopes.com makes about this story. Basically, if Obama were a Muslim and trying to hide that fact, why would he wear something like that so openly?? He knows people are out there watching his every move and accusing him of this stuff. I think the person who put this conspiracy together is grasping at straws. And we have much bigger issues to address as voters.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I think that the political elections, debates,campaigning, and all should be left political. Not religion, bashing the other guy,etc. I think this country has totall gone to Hell in a hand basket as my grandfather used to say. He always said this country went wrong when people started eating out side and shitting in the house......


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Watercanlady said:


> He always said this country went wrong when people started eating out side and shitting in the house......


Amen!!!!


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Watercanlady said:


> I think that the political elections, debates,campaigning, and all should be left political. Not religion, bashing the other guy,etc. I think this country has totall gone to Hell in a hand basket as my grandfather used to say. He always said this country went wrong when people started eating out side and shitting in the house......


for the win


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

hes been to arab nations to visir. has not been to isreal. its what the neighbor man says.
moosims hate americans. the karan says not to take christain or jew as friend, rather, kill them.
mooslims may be nice, but they certainly at the end of the day be your friend. dont forget that.
even if you are athiest. you are a problem for them too.

obama needs to go always talking about plans what he can do... why aint it done?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm not sure how in the world anyone could make this out to be a case of racism; that one would have to be explained. 

As far as Romney and his religion, that has already been a subject of discussion. It is a fair discussion as a man's belief is very important. What do you think is driving force for someone's decision-making process?

Now, as far as Snopes. We know it is not always correct, we know it is bent to the left and we also know that "probably false" for an answer is pretty much meaningless

Finally, the ring. Would it surprise you that he would have a ring proclaiming such a thing? The most beautiful sound to him, as he said over and over, is the Muslim call to prayer. In Indonesia, he registered as a Muslim at both Muslim schools he attended. In an interview with George Stephanopolis, he referred to his Muslim faith. He never misses an opportunity to praise Islam and is on video mocking Christianity. 

He, the representative of this nation, has never missed an opportunity to bow to the leaders of Muslim nations. That says more than the ring.

Islam is not a religion. It is a religious/governmental/judicial/military system, and that system is wholly incompatible with our system. As a matter of fact, that system demands the destruction of our system. I find that very important. This is why a man's beliefs are extremely important. Did we need the ring to tell us Obama's beliefs? Nope. This ring deal is nothing more than an "AHA! Gotcha!" thing that changes nothing. If people don't know everything they need to know about Obama, then all the rings and baubles in the world will change nothing.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Denton said:


> I'm not sure how in the world anyone could make this out to be a case of racism; that one would have to be explained.
> As far as Romney and his religion, that has already been a subject of discussion. It is a fair discussion as a man's belief is very important. What do you think is driving force for someone's decision-making process?
> 
> Now, as far as Snopes. We know it is not always correct, we know it is bent to the left and we also know that "probably false" for an answer is pretty much meaningless
> ...


1. I didn't say THIS conspiracy was racist. Rather that several of the other Obama conspiracies I've seen have had racist undertones to them.

2. Regarding Mitt Romney's beliefs, I could care less what religion he comes from. My comments were intended as sarcasm. As a voter, I'm more interested in whether or not the person we elect is a truthful, honest person who genuinely wants the best for our country. I do not believe one's religion has a huge bearing on that. How many Evangelical Christian leaders have been caught doing naughty things that are in complete opposition to what they are preaching to the masses? LOTS.

You are right in saying that religion matters on some level in elections. Religion is a deciding factor in how many Americans vote. I'm just not one of them.

3. Snopes definitely leans left. So what? I quote Fox News all the time and they are blatantly a right wing media outlet. It doesn't automatically make them wrong. I only said I agreed with the conclusion on Snopes just based on what I know about how American politicians behave.

Yes, I would be EXTREMELY surprised if Obama were walking around with a Muslim ring in plain sight. I spent 4 years studying political science and the behavior of politicians in college. Politicians who want to be reelected do not deviate outside the fashion norms of Washington DC, especially during an election year. They know they are under intense public scrutiny via the media. Politicians are some of the most narcissistic people out there and they have an intense awareness of how they appear to the public.

4. Islam is most definitely a religion (if you define a religion as the belief in worship of a superhuman power.) Denton, I'm curious why you think Islam is not a religion? Islam is a religion that exists in and of itself and separate from political systems; however, in many parts of the world Islam is incorporated into the government and rule of law. Many people in the Middle East live under a Muslim theocracy. May Muslims outside that region, practice the religion and observe the local rule of law.

5. I totally agree with you that Obama's actions should speak louder than any sort of ring he is or isn't wearing. Let his actions speak for themselves.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Obama's faith is irrelevant to me, the fact he is a communist is the damning thing in my eyes. I went halfway around the world to fight communism, and now Marx's "usefull idiots" and "fellow travelers" have elected one as our president.
And before anyone says he's just a socialist, not a communist, let me remind ya'll a socialist is just a communist who doesn't have all the guns yet.
My vote is for freedom, liberty, and personal responsibility.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Obama's faith is irrelevant to me, the fact he is a communist is the damning thing in my eyes. I went halfway around the world to fight communism, and now Marx's "usefull idiots" and "fellow travelers" have elected one as our president.
> And before anyone says he's just a socialist, not a communist, let me remind ya'll a socialist is just a communist who doesn't have all the guns yet.
> My vote is for freedom, liberty, and personal responsibility.


I was really trying not to take my parts of the discussion in that direction, but that's my main problem with Obama too. He is a communist and is actively working to redistribute wealth from the middle class to people who are on public assistance and perfectly capable of working.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

preppermama said:


> 1. I didn't say THIS conspiracy was racist. Rather that several of the other Obama conspiracies I've seen have had racist undertones to them.
> 
> 2. Regarding Mitt Romney's beliefs, I could care less what religion he comes from. My comments were intended as sarcasm. As a voter, I'm more interested in whether or not the person we elect is a truthful, honest person who genuinely wants the best for our country. I do not believe one's religion has a huge bearing on that. How many Evangelical Christian leaders have been caught doing naughty things that are in complete opposition to what they are preaching to the masses? LOTS.
> 
> ...


1- And, you cannot see what I said is in line with what you said. Context is everything, I think, and I was in line with your context.

2- I disagree. One's religion drives one's actions as much as anything else. As a matter of fact, more so than many other things, whether or not you use it in your choosing a candidate.

3- Snopes leans left, and I have found their answers to questions to be driven by that, even to the point of inaccuracy. Same with Fox News. That both are that way doesn't make one more correct.

4- Years of studying what Muhammad created. You will come to the same conclusion, too, after studying Islam. I have to give a shout-out of a member of the House of Saud, who, after drinking a little too much before letting his mouth go into high gear, clued me in on what the Saudi view of America really is and how Islam will conquer us. Without him crowing like a rooster, I would not have started looking into that system back in the mid 80's and since. He also proved bin Laden was correct when he called them "Whiskey Wahhbists!

5- I heard that, I did. And, his actions are revealing his true beliefs.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

shotlady said:


> hes been to arab nations to visir. has not been to isreal. its what the neighbor man says.
> moosims hate americans. the karan says not to take christain or jew as friend, rather, kill them.
> mooslims may be nice, but they certainly at the end of the day be your friend. dont forget that.
> even if you are athiest. you are a problem for them too.
> ...


Yes, they might be nice, but they have a word for that. It is taqiyya. It means that lying is not only allowable, but is encouraged if for tactical reasons to advance the cause, as well as concealment. It is allowable to appear moderate, apostate or even non-Muslim. The hadiths give examples of this. This expectation of deceit in order to spread Islam makes it difficult to believe an adherent to that system.

Yes, there are numerous examples of Christians behaving badly, aren't there? And, yes, people are very quick to point to these examples when any discussion about some other religion or system is being discussed. Difference is, there is no scriptural example of deceit such as with Islam, and there is no example of Christian theocracy in the scripture, as with Islam.

Dar al harb ("house of war - anything outside of Muslim control) must be conquered by dar al Islam (house of Islam - that land controlled by Islam) by any means necessary.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Does it not say in the Qu' Ran or however you spell that. . . That anyone NOT a Muslim is and should be considered an Infadel?

I am also pretty sure that it says its a sin of sorts to be born a woman? Thats not something the American people need?

Please someone correct me if I am wrong because all I want is good quality info. . . One MUST know their enemy!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Irish said:


> Does it not say in the Qu' Ran or however you spell that. . . That anyone NOT a Muslim is and should be considered an Infadel?
> 
> I am also pretty sure that it says its a sin of sorts to be born a woman? Thats not something the American people need?
> 
> Please someone correct me if I am wrong because all I want is good quality info. . . One MUST know their enemy!!


You are either a Muslim or you are not a Muslim. If you are not, you are an infidel.
Women are not of the same value as men. In court, they do not carry the same weight. The are not "free."

O ye who believe! Fight those of the disbelievers who are near you, and let them find harshness in you, and know that Allah is with those who keep their duty.
Qur'an, Sura 9:123

Here, this was a long one, so I found the verse using Google so I could copy/paste it. It was in an article from Canada about an honor killing. I'll paste the verse, then the link.

"Men are in charge of women by (right of) what Allah has given one over the other and what they spend (for maintenance) from their wealth. So righteous women are devoutly obedient, guarding in (the husband's) absence what Allah would have them guard. But those (wives) from whom you fear arrogance - (first) advise them; (then if they persist), forsake them in bed; and (finally), strike them.
Sura 4:34

Honour killings are dishonourable | Columnists | Opinion | Toronto Sun

I've read where people want Islam to change. I'm sure there are a lot of people who would like that, but it is not possible without a caliph. Only he could make revisions. I doubt there'll be any of those changes once the caliphate re-emerges.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

be afraid very afraid. islam is some scary shit. do not be asleep on this deal.
ya'll are very well spoken about this. me, im on high alert as others sleep.

and underneath i think be nice to the mexicans as they over run us. we're going to need them one day on our side. lol
but if they dont fight for their own country. certainly they wont fight for ours.
but im sure it wont be a counrty to country thing its gonna be yer mooslim or you aint. theres going to be hell to pay for all this politcal correct shit. we need to get back into the business of offending people ...about being clear and not so damn dooshie. we shouldnt be handing out welfare, the gubmint should be handing out vagisil for all the whining and people looking for the occasion to be offended.

and the bible says in the last days, many will be offended...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm with you , Shot Lady.

Even if Islam was a good amount more tolerant and less of a totalitarian theocracy, it boils down to culture protection. OK, yeah, that's funny. "Yeah, right Denton; and I suppose you still have those old Norman Rockwell paintings in your house!" 
Well, maybe I do; is it such a bad thing? 
A culture is an important part of a nation. It's the tie that binds the people together. Without it, a nation is not really a nation. Take away a nation's culture and you will get to watch that nation erode from the inside until something else comes in to rebuild it. Something else can be another sovereign nation, another ideology, or maybe something as simple as regular ol' run of the mill tyranny.

Our culture seems to have boiled down to a culture of war. We forget about the fact that we are not allowed to have a standing army and that the military is supposed to protect our nation and the constitution when we wave the flag like good little "patriots" and send our young people off to the far reaches of the world. And, for what?

There's a billboard I see every day while going to work. It's a Marine recruitment ad depicting a Marine of Hispanic descent. The caption: 
*"Celebrating Hispanic Values and Those Who Serve Them"*
_Hispanic_ values? The Marine Corps does not celebrate _American values_, anymore? You might think I am reading too much into this, but I don't think so. I think there is a reason for all of this.

I think the reason why we were infected with multiculturalism was to make the nation too weak to resist something else. What else could it be? Well, what about that run of the mill tyranny? Give us a good reason to fall into chaos, such as economic calamity or some sort of event that causes societal turmoil, allow the various factions fight a while and then the government will roll the tanks and troops (not all troops even being our own) and the country will change forever.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

I like Norman Rockwell paintings!!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

yep i agree with the hispanic advertising. what good is america if they want to turn it into their own. i dont get it.
i agree with everything you're saying and feel the same way but am unable to express myself as you do


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lady, that is probably because you are a hands-on type who is busy doing things.


----------

